# Anyone know much about Hermit Crabs?



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 18, 2007)

I want to get some hermit crabs, land ones (you can get them here: virginiacheeseman.co.uk &gt; Other Livestock ) But these are little too much money, there is an added seven quid postage! ive seen marine hermit crabs for about a pound, are these the same thing really? Will they survive in a dry tank living on bark?

I dont want to start buying protein skimmers and other expensive luxeries as that!

Thanks,

Jonny.


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, funny you should say this, as I have just got into keeping hermits! I first got some from the BHS, for £2.50 each, and they were pretty cool.

At kettering I picked up a giant hermit crab, for £18...which I thought was a bloody bargain for size....

http://www.insectstore.com/pixes/DSCN3875.JPG

Excuse the awful photo, i took it in a rush yesterday, I'l have to get some more. I have found them very easy to keep. Mine are currently in a glas tank, with sand on one side, and pebbles on the other. I have a large bowl of water with the pebbles raised into, which allows easy access...and a few hides, etc. Never really see them much, but when they are out, they are great!

I definitely reccomend getting one


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 18, 2007)

wow great! you dont do them do you? ill go to Virginia! You you think marine hermits will survive on land?

Thanks, Jonny.


----------



## Peekaboo (Apr 19, 2007)

I liked keeping my hermits in warm, several inches deep, sand-castle moist sand. They absolutely loved digging tunnels and mazes. It was a pain to clean, but watching them dig their mazes was worth the effort.


----------



## colddigger (Apr 24, 2007)

> You you think marine hermits will survive on land?


had some hermit crabs for a while, had sand, wood, and a little pool of water. I think they died from cold though, i relied on a heat pad and also had rather deep sand that kept heat from reaching the surface. If you set theor home up right then they're probably great.

I don't think any marine animal can live long on land...

Also should this be in the vertebrate forum? I mean I know that hermit crabs aren't insects or arachnids but...i dunno....


----------

